# Chaos & Penny (2 Videos)



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are 2 clips from this evening. To my knowledge this is the 5th coyote Penny (the brindle) has ever seen. They decoyed a pair and 2 singles like champs this weekend and I didn't have the camera. I took it this evening.
Videos


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Crazy how hackled up that coyote is. Very cool Video's Scott.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice Scott. Amazing to watch the dogs work them.

Thanks for sharing,
Aaron


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's so cool to watch those dogs work. Nice video !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like Penny fits right in with Chaos. Amazing dogs and video man !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great video and great dog work. I must ask, did tou ever shoot that coyote?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No, Ed. I do a lot of experimenting and observing and sometimes I just don't kill them. I had a big pair 75 yards in front of me today and they didn't really want to work the dogs. I had 30 seconds to shoot either one then they circled around behind a pond and started barking and howling and when they came back the landowners house was directly behind them so I didn't have a safe shot. Weird, I know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Next time set a few Claymores over there behind the pond. That'll fix 'em and save the farmers house.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

What are Claymores??????


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's the same coyote 6 weeks earlier. He's just not meant to die.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No Scott it isnt weird to me, it shows you have repect for the coyote and just dont hate them. If I were able to get into as many as you I would hope I would do the same once in awhile, notice I said once. LOL


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice video I finally broke down and had to get a new computer so I can watch videos. Really like how the dogs were working that coyote.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. My video skills have a lot to be desired.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey they are better than what I could do that's for sure still trying to talk the wife into letting me get a descent camera so I can get some videos shot


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Claymores are an anti personnel mine, their blast is directional according to the way you face them.


----------

